# Hubby's Demonic Bobblehead



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

Painted and ready for the clearcoat which it is getting in the morning.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's going to make one big demon.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Omigosh Zombiemommy, thats AWESOME!!! Great job!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That thing looks fantastic! Is it paper mache?


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes 100% paper mache it's hollow inside the head and there are eyeholes cut out with black see through fabric attatched. It weighs less than 3 lbs so it is extremely lightweight but very sturdy. It's rock hard lol


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looking really good, you did a great job on that project. Congrats.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

What's his costume going to be with that mask?

Just curious.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's really cool. Looking forward to the final ensemble.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Impressive!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Excellent work! How will it stay on his neck/shoulders without tipping? Is it balanced? What did you use as a model? (Hubby has a large head? ... LOL)


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

No model just my imagination it has a pillow type padding in the back side of the head so it stays level on his shoulders and it still bobbles. Yeah his head is pretty big but I used a small yoga / plyo ball for the base and used strip mache to cover it and then once is was strong enough I deflated the ball and pulled it out. The rest is just from what was in my head and what I had sketched out.


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh and still working on the remainder of the costume. lol


----------

